# Braid Nail size to attach door stop?



## Fiero2 (Dec 26, 2017)

I have a Ryobi 18g braid nail gun. Looking to install a door stop trim piece to the door frame. Thanks James


----------



## tuffy (Dec 26, 2017)

I'd use at least 1.1/2 that's what I used and it hasn't gone anywhere.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 26, 2017)

1-1/2" narrow crown brads for your brad nailer.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 27, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> 1-1/2" narrow crown brads for your brad nailer.



narrow crown brads????????????


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 27, 2017)

Look at the heads, referred to as the crown of the brad, and you'll find different sizes, in fact cabinet shops use, what is referred to in the trades, as a pin nailer, which reduces the amount of fill needed prior to applying sanding sealers.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 27, 2017)

I have not seen that.:thbup:


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 8, 2018)

Try 
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q="nailing+schedules"&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## nealtw (Jan 8, 2018)

Wuzzat? said:


> Try
> http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q="nailing+schedules"&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8



perhaps finding out what a thread is a bout before linking to some random information would be better.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 8, 2018)

nealtw said:


> perhaps finding out what a thread is a bout before linking to some random information would be better.



Somebody's nailing schedule. . .
"Nails spaced at 6 inches (152 mm) on center at edges, 12 inches (305 mm) at intermediate supports except 6 inches (152 mm) at all supports where spans are 48 inches (1219 mm) or more. For nailing of wood structural panel and particleboard diaphragms and shear walls, refer to Section 2314.3."

The recommended nailing schedule here for installing a door stop trim piece to the door frame. . .
18g
1-1/2" or longer narrow crown brads
The spacing, or how many per strip, is still a question.  Or just go with your gut.
It's more complicated for sheet goods like drywall.

I don't usually fly by the seat of my pants.  
I'd rather have a way to show Due Diligence or Duty of Care, even for projects that I am not being paid for.

You're welcome.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 8, 2018)

Wuzzat? said:


> Somebody's nailing schedule. . .
> "Nails spaced at 6 inches (152 mm) on center at edges, 12 inches (305 mm) at intermediate supports except 6 inches (152 mm) at all supports where spans are 48 inches (1219 mm) or more. For nailing of wood structural panel and particleboard diaphragms and shear walls, refer to Section 2314.3."
> 
> The recommended nailing schedule here for installing a door stop trim piece to the door frame. . .
> ...



You want people to read all the crap about nailing anything and everything 
 until they may or may not get to that little tid bit. 

That is almost as bad as Snoonby telling me that there is a wide crown brad.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 8, 2018)

Brads have no heads and have no holding power.
May get away with it on a door stop, but Id use finish nails instead.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 8, 2018)

joecaption said:


> Brads have no heads and have no holding power.
> May get away with it on a door stop, but Id use finish nails instead.



They work fine if you toe nail the brads.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 8, 2018)

You were given the method to refute that, yet nothing so far.

Time will eventually broaden your knowledge, hopefully, if you'll allow it, you may even catch up.


----------



## Gary (Jan 8, 2018)

I've been remodeling rooms here one at a time following the tornado over the past couple years. I've had to pull door trim & baseboard that I originally nailed with a pin nailer. I tried pulling the brads through the trim, but that proved to be more difiult than I had thought. Instead I've been cutting them off flush on the back side with the multitool saw.  
I use the longest pin the nailer will hold for trim work, so they'll reach through the draywall and catch a stud. I needed to use a flat bar to pop the trim off the wall also, to keep from breaking it. For little nails they hold pretty dern good.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 8, 2018)

Snoonyb said:


> You were given the method to refute that, yet nothing so far.
> 
> Time will eventually broaden your knowledge, hopefully, if you'll allow it, you may even catch up.



Post  a link to said brads with wide crown.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 8, 2018)

Gary said:


> I've been remodeling rooms here one at a time following the tornado over the past couple years. I've had to pull door trim & baseboard that I originally nailed with a pin nailer. I tried pulling the brads through the trim, but that proved to be more difiult than I had thought. Instead I've been cutting them off flush on the back side with the multitool saw.
> I use the longest pin the nailer will hold for trim work, so they'll reach through the draywall and catch a stud. I needed to use a flat bar to pop the trim off the wall also, to keep from breaking it. For little nails they hold pretty dern good.



End nippers that are not to sharp will pull the nails with a pry sideways or grab one with a needle nose and roll them up on the nose..


----------



## Gary (Jan 8, 2018)

I tried that and 1/2 the time the brad would snap off. If they'd snapped off at or below the surface, that would have been fine, but that wasn't the case. Rather than fighting it I just buzzed them off.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 8, 2018)

nealtw said:


> Post  a link to said brads with wide crown.



You said you'd never heard of them, so now's your chance.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 8, 2018)

nealtw said:


> You want


One of the things "I want" is to give people choices as to how deep they want to get into something.  Just like Wikipedia.

BTW, interpreting my behavior ("process commentary") is generally not welcome.  Not by kids or adults either.

Anyway, back to business. . .
the trick is not to do more work in finding the answer than the OP is willing to do.

I didn't think the idea of a thing called a nailing schedule is so radical.  My bad!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 8, 2018)

nealtw said:


> Post  a link to said brads with wide crown.



Normally, the person who makes the allegation (wide crown brads exist) bears the burden of proof, 
"maxim semper necessitas probandi incumbit ei qui agit"
but in this case Mr. w is behaving badly.

OK.

Hint: The site that shows this rhymes with "ranger" but I will say choosing your search terms is very important; where you put the quotes, etc..  
Due diligence.

And I just did more work in finding the answer than Mr. w is willing to do.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 8, 2018)

Snoonyb said:


> You said you'd never heard of them, so now's your chance.



If you did the simple search you would find that some staple guns will shoot brads but the crown size is about the staple the gun will shoot.

https://www.google.ca/search?source...1j0i46k1j0i22i30k1j0i22i10i30k1.0.5LUEP754Yb8


----------



## nealtw (Jan 8, 2018)

Wuzzat? said:


> One of the things "I want" is to give people choices as to how deep they want to get into something.  Just like Wikipedia.
> 
> The trick is not to do more work in finding the answer than the OP is willing to do.
> 
> I didn't think the idea of a thing called a nailing schedule is so radical.  My bad!



I think the answer could have been closer the yes or no, if we are just answering post one.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 8, 2018)

nealtw said:


> If you did the simple search you would find that some staple guns will shoot brads but the crown size is about the staple the gun will shoot.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?source...1j0i46k1j0i22i30k1j0i22i10i30k1.0.5LUEP754Yb8



I use wide crown staples for comp. shingles and "-20 stucco lath.

I use narrow crown staples for assembling internal cabinet assemblies.

I use narrow crown nails for interior mouldings and pin nailers for cabinet trim.


----------



## mabloodhound (Jan 16, 2018)

I also have never seen or heard of a narrow crown brad.  18g finish should hold door stop sufficiently.  I wouldn't recommend 23g pin nailers but it seems Gary had good luck.

Dave Mason


----------

